# Alternative to LG Split Screen program



## puma99dk| (Feb 26, 2015)

Does anyone know an good alternative program to LG's Split Screen they made for their 29EA93-P 21:9 inch monitor.

Link: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/MONITOR/LG/LG-29EA93-P-Monitor-Screen-Split-Utility-61.shtml
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/MONITOR/LG/LG-29EA93-P-Monitor-Screen-Split-Utility-61.shtml
It's simply just need to split a screen in half horizontal so u get a desktop on the left and right side of the 4K monitor.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 26, 2015)

You could try Acer GridVista, it works in Windows 7 too.
I had it on an old Acer laptop years ago, but only played with it.
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/1433...-defined-screen-sections-with-acer-gridvista/


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 26, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You could try Acer GridVista, it works in Windows 7 too.
> I had it on an old Acer laptop years ago, but only played with it.
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/1433...-defined-screen-sections-with-acer-gridvista/



it needs to work with Philips and Samsung 4K Monitors...

but i will give it a try thx u

*EDIT*

Tried the Acer GridVista it doesn't work with Lotus notes so i can't use it sry, but thx for the try Caring1


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2015)

Excuse my possible ignorance but CCC will do this with AMD cards, does Nvidia not offer something similar.?


Its Badger Time


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 26, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Excuse my possible ignorance but CCC will do this with AMD cards, does Nvidia not offer something similar.?
> 
> 
> Its Badger Time



It's intel onboard gpu, it's a Lenovo ThinkCentre M93p SFF i5-4590 i need this on...


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 26, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> It's intel onboard gpu, it's a Lenovo ThinkCentre M93p SFF i5-4590 i need this on...


From Lenovo: Their own split screen utility, once again for Windows 7
http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds009214


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 26, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> From Lenovo: Their own split screen utility, once again for Windows 7
> http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds009214



It does the same was Windows 7 and 8/8.1 can do so it's useless...

or more like it don't work at all even it's pre-installed...

my boss tested it out and it don't do anything.


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Feb 26, 2015)

found this not sure if it's what you are looking for


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 26, 2015)

Fatal1ty39 said:


> found this not sure if it's what you are looking for



it's software that almost Windows 7 can do, so that's not gonna work it needs to be split like picture-in-picture function that's what LG's Split Screen does...


----------

